# historical tarpon rodeos...



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

what is / was the premiere historical tarpon rodeo in Texas... in your opinion? 

Louisiana and Florida have had numerous rodeos and their premiere events are subject of some debate... historical landings, number of anglers, legacy and more...

i'll post some historical jpegs tomorrow...

thanks for your time and assistance.

in other news, annie turned '12 weeks' on monday - here she wrestles a stuffed crab


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

i've always thought this image was excellent... from life magazine


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

*Tarpon Rodeo*

Other venues on the Texas coast had tarpon but Port Aransas had the boats and the guides...


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

excellent vintage postcard... did you scan the image or glean the jpeg from the internet?


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

He was there. His mom took the picture. He is in the black Farley boat.

TC


----------



## CFOX (Aug 28, 2009)

here are just a few of the pics I have of my grandfather from the 50's in freeport. chad


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

*TIFT*

Todays TIFT is the legacy of the Port Isabel Tarpon Rodeo. I think they had the SPI Tarpon Rodeo's up until the early 80's, but I could be mistaken.


----------

